# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Tutorial: How to create a Windows Version Snippet

## Battalion

How to create a windows version snippet
-----------------------------------------
From the push of a button, the user will be identified with their version of Windows.

Feature list:
NA

Screen-shots:
None

Author name:
4thBattalion (Me, Battalion)

System Requirements:
None

License info:
Copyright &#169;2009 Battalion Productions All Rights Reserved

Tutorial Below
--------------

How to create a Windows Version Snippet by 4thBattalion



Hello everyone, I will be teaching you how to create a Windows Version Snippet, this will be a small tutorial, and mostly for beginners. Windows Version Snippet means the version of your computer. For example:

Microsoft&#174; Windows Vista™ Home Premium 
6.75.6765.6553 <------Fake number for security purposes

Let's get started. First you want to create a new Windows Form Application, and you can name it whatever you want. Then, create a button.(Recommended)

Double-Click the button or the Tool used to show the user.

Enter in this code:



```
Dim osVersion As String
osVersion = My.Computer.Info.OSVersion
```

The osVersion is the Version of your computer, like 6.0.6001.65536.

Then, enter this right below it, in the same button/tool code editor:



```
Dim osName As String
osName = My.Computer.Info.OSFullName
MsgBox(osName & vbCr & osVersion)
```

The osName is the name of your computer, like Vista, XP, 98.
The information provided will appear in the message box, as shown in the code.

Thank-you for viewing this tutorial, hope it helped!
-------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## akhileshbc

Using VB.Net...???  :Confused:

----------


## si_the_geek

That is correct... and I think it needs to be VB 2005 or later, as "My" is relatively new.

----------


## akhileshbc

Ok....  :wave: 

@*Battalion*: You should specify the language you used, in somewhere in your tutorial...  :wave:

----------

